# [SON] Pas de son du tout (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Je viens d'installer Gentoo récemment, j'ai installé GNOME et Xorg, et je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas de son du tout. Alors si quelqu'un sais pourquoi je n'en ai pas, merci de bien vouloir poster ici.

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Wed Feb 17, 2010 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu configuré ALSA ? il ya un manuel qui explique ce qu'il faut faire : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml

----------

## Damiatux

Ouais, j'ai fais tout ce qu'il fallait faire.

EDIT : Sur le tableau de bord, je n'ai pas d'icône pour le réglage du son disponible. Et quand je vais dans Système ==> Préférences ==> Controleur de volume, il m'affiche ça : Aucun greffon de contrôle de volume GStreamer et/ou périphériques trouvés.

----------

## mrpouet

Cà donne quoi du coté de :

```

$ cat /proc/asound/cards

$ cat /proc/asound/modules

```

?

tu n'utiliserai pas pulseaudio de par hasard ?

----------

## Damiatux

```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xd6700000 irq 22

$ cat /proc/asound/modules 

cat: /proc/asound/modules: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

$
```

Aucune idée...

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# lsmod

```

----------

## Damiatux

Voici :

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3400_@_2.16GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Feb 2010 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd firefox fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

#
```

----------

## mrpouet

truc bête mais tu as lancé alsaconf ?

----------

## d2_racing

Que te retourne alsamixer, est-ce que tu as unmuté tes canaux ?

----------

## Damiatux

Oui, j'avais lancé alseconf.

Ah non, j'avais pas unmutté tous les canaux. Maintenant j'ai le son, mais j'aimerais bien avoir une icône sur un des tableau de bord pour pouvoir régler le son.

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais que sous KDE, c'est kmix, alors il doit bien y avoir quelque chose sous Gnome qui fait la même chose.

----------

## xaviermiller

Qu'as-tu installé de gnome ? Si c'est gnome-light, le contrôleur de volume n'est pas par défaut. gnome-mixer si je ne m'abuse, ou gnome-audio. Désolé d'être si peu précis, je suis sous XFCE depuis 3 ans...

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai installé le paquet gnome-base/gnome. J'ai trouvé aucun paquet et exécutable pourtant les noms que tu viens de dire (et d'autres aussi).

Sinon, j'ai installé audacious, mais quand je l'exécute, j'ai droit à ça :

```
$ audacious

alsa-gapless: snd_device_name_hint failed: Argument invalide.

** (audacious:13618): WARNING **: Cannot play file:///home/maylis/Musique/keane/(04)%20Keane%20-%20We%20Might%20As%20Well%20be%20Strangers(1).mp3: no decoder found.

$
```

PS : c'est le portable de ma soeur.

----------

## RaX

Bonjour,

J'utilise Gnome light et pour le réglage du son je te conseil d'installer "gnome-extra/gnome-media" et "gnome-base/gnome-applets" et d'ajouter ensuite  l'applet  de réglage du volume à ton gnome-panel.

Cordialement.

----------

## Damiatux

Justement, ils étaient déjà installés. Ça n'a rien changé...

----------

## mrpouet

```

$ emerge -pv gnome-applets

```

regardes si le USE gstreamer est activé, sinon active le car VolumeApplet utilise gstreamer  :Smile: 

----------

## Damiatux

Effectivemment, ça va beaucoup mieux.

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

## d2_racing

Good ça, donc ton problème était applicatif, je vais garder ça dans mes trucs en tout cas  :Razz: 

----------

